# Tie rod adjustment questions



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Please refer to the attached picture for these questions:
-To loosen tie-rod lock nut (#1 in picture), do I turn it in the green arrow or red arrow direction?
-To loosen this nut, do I have to hold the tie rod (#2) in place with another wrench. Currently, when I try turning the nut, the tie rod and steering boot (blue arrow) turn with it-- and I can turn it in either direction w/ similar resistance. Is this normal? Is there a technique for holding the steering rack boot still while adjusting the tie rod?
-To short the tie rod length (and increase toe-in), do I turn the tie rod (#2) in the green arrow or red arrow direction?
-How do you measure tightening torque on the lock nut (#1)? A regular torque wrench and socket obviously won't work in this situation-- so what type of tool do you use? I was just going to use a regular adjustable wrench with an open end and tighten it as tightly as I could
-What is the proper wrench size for the lock nut (#1) and the tie rod (#2)?


Thanks.


----------

